# DF: Cris Cyborg: Gina Carano Lacks Heart



## Clark Kent (Nov 19, 2010)

*Cris Cyborg: Gina Carano Lacks Heart
By snakerattle79 - 11-19-2010 03:56 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Cris Cyborg: Gina Carano Lacks Heart | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

Gina Carano was doing an important work on the growth of the female MMA on the United States, but then she disappeared since she was defeated by you. Some of her coaches said she might not even fight MMA again. How do you see it?

Cris Cyborg: What happened was that Gina was used to win all the time, but then she lost that fight. In my opinion, she should keep training. To lose is something that happens to everyone. I believe she lacked heart to keep on doing it. MMA is growing more and more, with or without her Of course itd be better with her, but other girls will come. Strikeforces investing on women, there was a belt dispute between Marloes Coenen and Sarah Kaufmann, and it was a good fight, it proved that women also have good techniques. I thought I was a better fight than the bout between Nick (Diaz) and KJ Noons They just did the exchange part, while the girls did the stand-up game and also the ground game. Well have our own place there.


Read More...


----------



## oaktree (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe Gina Carano is venturing in other areas.

She was doing a movie Haywire. Maybe she found something that pays her better that she likes doing and does not have to wake up with sores. 
Plenty of fighters looking into doing movies and other areas so if she is happy with what she is doing good for her.


----------

